# taking out stitches ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I will need to take out my own stitches in about 7 days. I've taken out my own stitches before; however, they were stitches that only connected skin cuts. These are different...I think. [I punctured the larger vein (not the artery) in my left wrist with the tip of my knife as I was attempting to gut one of our meat goats. It started bleeding heavier than a skin cut; so I knew it was a vein and I immediately applied pressure with my thumb. David tied a tournaquet (mispelled) around my wrist and rushed me to the ER.]

I'm not a nurse. I am a little concerned about taking these three (3) stitches out because they were put in at the ER to shut off a major blood vein. (The cut was not large, about 1/2" at best; however, the stitches were put in "deep" in order to catch the blood vein.)

The skin looks real good. The stitches/threads themselves are blue in color. There are only 3 stitches, each tied very well. There is no infection at all around the area and no swelling or indication of any internal problems. The stitches were put in last Friday the 3rd. When they were put in I told the doctor I would be taking them out myself; and he said wait 7 days to do it.

I am thinking of waiting 8-9 days just to give my skin extra time to grow together (since there is a major blood vein involved). Is this ok or will it cause the skin to grow around the stitches, which would be harmful?

I am wondering "how" to pull the stitches out because they were put in deeply to catch the vein...are they "rounded" now in that the stitches cannot be pulled out in a straight line as I would if it were a simple skin suture? (I'm wondering if pulling the stitches out will cause the stitching material to straighten out and, thereby, cut into the vein again. Will it?)

Any information would be appreciated as I simply cannot afford another doctor's visit.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I 'think' the skin is going to grow around the stitches. I'd do what the doctor recommended since you were upfront with him and he knew you would be the one doing it - hopefully he gave you better advice than any of us can (he saw the wound, is a doctor, etc).


----------



## DanielY (Aug 25, 2011)

First you can work the stitch to break it free from any bonding it has made with your flesh. Just like you work an new ear ring in your ear so it does not bond. The sooner you do this the better but do not open the wound. When it comes time to remove the stitch it will pull out with less resistance. A deeper stitch has more of a U shape to it. But skin stretches to make the straight line. I hope you can get a visual of that. If I grasped each end of the U shape and pulled those ends away from each other. the belly will flatten out. This then allows you to pull in a straight line one direction or the other. All stitches have this U shape to some degree. The stitch can be pulled out even thought it has considerable curve to it. You stitch should not have more than 180 degrees of curve once it is cut at the surface. They can be pulled with as much as 270 degrees of curve. but it is not fun. I don't think the suture will make a new cut in your skin. but proceed cautiously. If at any time you don't like what is going on. It is best to let a doctor do it. You may have already paid for it to be done anyway. Doctors have a need to know their work is completed. I woudl call the ER and ask if thewre is any additional charge to come in and have the stitches removed.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Clip the one side close to the skin (the side you will pull through the skin). Soak the area well to soften any dried blood or stuck skin. I like epson salt water. Tug gently until the stitch starts to slip. Make sure and keep the skin soft until you pull the stitches and keep area clean after. I use vitamin E oil to soften, heal and prevent scarring....James


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

I know that at our doctors' office the removal is part of the charge they give when the stitches are put in. Just a thought, probably worth a call. I had asked about taking my own out when I got 16 put in this fall, but there was no way I could do it all one handed.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

When my son had stitches in Dec. the removal was figured into the cost. We just.dropped by and the nurse removed them no extra fee.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you all for helping me. I do feel much better about taking the stitches out myself now, especially since I have a wonderful son to do it for me. 

Yes, the removal was figured into the cost of their being put in; however, the drive (30 miles) to the doctor's office in an 8-Hp gas gussler negates making use of the doctor for this.

I've constantly kept Neosporin on it all week long, constantly placing more with each change of the bandage. (I did notice today the middle stitch looks like it went in and around "horizontally" whereas the ones on each end went in and around vertically; so not real sure about this one. David has keen eyesight; so he can figure out how to get that stitch out.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Take out every other stictch first..or in your case take out the middle one first to see if the wound has healed together. If not..leave another day or 2. This way you still have 2 on the side to hold the skin together. ( an old nurses secret)


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Helena. We winded up doing just the opposite.. In fact, if you look at my "stitches update" post, you'll see what a mess we made of it all.


----------

